# Please show me your dogs favorite toy(s)!



## Deeznuts (May 7, 2017)

I am gathering up stuff for the new puppy, but have no idea what type of toys he likes. His current family says "everything". Please show me what your dogs love. Do you store them in a basket so they can get into it or rotate them out?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Deeznuts said:


> I am gathering up stuff for the new puppy, but have no idea what type of toys he likes. His current family says "everything". Please show me what your dogs love. Do you store them in a basket so they can get into it or rotate them out?











They are too big to store in a basket but Ricky constantly rotates between them. :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## jilliow (Jan 6, 2017)

Becky's favourite toy is a Ruff-N-Tumble-Shake-A-Fox, she carries him everywhere.:smile2:


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I got a variety of little toys for Loki when I brought him home. At a year, he is still playing with most of them. He has different favorites at different times. These are probably the most played with it. We also have a collection of balls and plush toys. And a collection of kongs that I use to feed him. He likes to carry them around and chew on them too.
And don't forget empty water bottles.

You can heat this little guy in the microwave. I sent it to the breeder for mama's smell. I used it in the crate when he first came home. Now it is on my bed. He shakes it around before bed every night and he cuddles with it still.






When he was teething I would soak and freeze this. He still really likes it.
Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Dog Toy Pet Stages Cool Teething Stick : Amazon.com

These are good chew toys. 
Amazon.com: Petstages Mini Dental Chew Pack: Pet Supplies

Ethical Pets Skinneez.
Pet Supplies : Ethical Pets Skinneeez Crinklers Cow Dog Toy, 14-Inch : Amazon.com

This is the FAVORITE! It is obnoxiously noisy.
Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Multipet's Mini Globken Latex Plush Filled Polka Dot Chicken Dog Toy, 5-1/2-Inch : Amazon.com

I feed him kibble in this ball but he plays with it too. I had to go find it in the bushes the other day after he took it outside.
Amazon.com : Planet Dog Mazee, Green : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies

The ubiquitous log with squirrels. 
Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Outward Hound Hide-A-Squirrel Dog Toy Plush Dog Squeaky Toy Puzzle, 4 piece, Large : Amazon.com

Another feeding ball.
Amazon.com : OurPets IQ Treat Ball Interactive Food Dispensing Dog Toy : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I forgot - here is a picture of his toy box. I was just a little obsessed before he came home. LOL. I thought this one would be good because it would help rotate toys as he pulled them from the bottom. I was wrong. He pulls them all out everyday while we are at work and puts them in the kitchen by the puppy gate. At least I know he is busy during the day!!!!

The other is Loki guarding his Mazee ball in the bushes.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

http://petvalu.com/product/SCM01544/back-to-nature-spider-ball-bff

ED Ellen DeGeneres Flattie Mat Dog Toy - Crinkle, Squeaker | dog Toys | PetSmart

TWO OF DUKES MOST FAV TOYS! Please remember that every puppy is different, and just because one puppy loves a toy does not mean your puppy will! You have to buy a variety of toy and see what they gravitate towards 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Deeznuts (May 7, 2017)

Thank you! I want to have a variety so appreciate seeing what are hits with other dogs. So far I have gotten some Nylabones, a tug and toss, chew ring thing, and a squeaky one. Looks like I need to add a plush and a kong for sure! Loving the reviews!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Kosmo has favorites*

As a really little guy, he loved to fetch. Balls with fuzzy outside were a danger as he got older. He has favorites, but really likes the squeaks. Bottom picture with food stuffed kong is recent. Get the smallest squirrels in log.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles favorite toy is a fluffy bone. We have a few different colors.&#128522; She runs for it when she is excited. Scout's favorite since he was a puppy is a stuffed Lamb Chop toy. We've gone through several of those in the last five years! &#128521;


----------



## Deeznuts (May 7, 2017)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles favorite toy is a fluffy bone. We have a few different colors.&#128522; She runs for it when she is excited. Scout's favorite since he was a puppy is a stuffed Lamb Chop toy. We've gone through several of those in the last five years!
> 
> I have the lamb chop toy in my Amazon cart right now! I keep buying so really trying to slow down!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> View attachment 139857
> 
> 
> They are too big to store in a basket but Ricky constantly rotates between them. :wink2:
> ...


Love it!!! ❤


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

The top two are Yoda and Bear
Amazon.com | Star Wars Yoda Unisex 3D Slippers | Slippers

Bear no longer has eyes. Yoda's stuffing has been removed (by Sassy). 
Sassy really loves Lambchop. We're on the 2nd one. 
Pet Supplies : Pet Squeak Toys : Multipet Plush Dog Toy, Lambchop : Amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My dogs, I'm ashamed to say, have more toys than they know what to do with. :redface: We do rotate them... We have a big box full that they can't get to regularly (in a room that is gated off) They also have two stashes they CAN get to. Sometimes we let them into the gated off room and let them choose what they want from the big box. Then we put some of the ones they haven't played with lately away. 

None of mine have ever had any interest in Kongs, though I know lots of dog do. Kodi LOVES the small squeaky "tennis balls" made by Kong. None of them have ANY interest in normal sized tennis balls. They all love the "Skinneez" stuffing-less fleece toys with the squeakers. In fact, they all love soft stuffed toys with squeakers more than ANYTHING!!! The problem is, they also destroy them, though Kodi is, by far, the worst. The minute he gets a new stuffy, his mission is to remove and demolish the squeaker as fast as possible. That done, he goes on to remove all the stuffing. The funny thing is, he still loves them even after unstuffing. We've had some pretty odd looks from people who see him carrying around his "Santa Skin"! ound:

The other interesting thing is that the toys Kodi treasures most are the ones he has won at obedience trials. He seems to know they are special. He doesn't de-stuff those, but guards them zealously against the girls.

Pixel's most favorite toy is hte little stuffed purple monkey that she came home from her breeder with. That toy has to stay in her night time crate, because another dog touching it WILL cause a fight!!! She sleeps with it every night, though. She also gets really resource guardy over one particular "Skinneez" toy. (That no longer even has a head!) she chose this toy as one of her "babies when she had a false pregnancy, and carried it around for weeks. She has since been spayed, but she still thinks this toy is her "baby" and defends it against the other dogs.

But the funniest thing is that another favorite toy for ALL of them is an empty water bottle!!! LLA of them LOVE to toss them around, chase them, bite them to make them crinkle, and basically destroy them. When they are really flat, we toss them in recycling. . Almost every dog I know loves water bottles. Just make sure you remove the ring from the cap, so they can't swallow it by mistake!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

krandall said:


> The funny thing is, he still loves them even after unstuffing. We've had some pretty odd looks from people who see him carrying around his "Santa Skin"! ound:


When I said that we were on our second lambchop, I didn't mean we threw the first one away. Sassy removed all it's stuffing and squeaker but still loves carrying the lambchop skin around while she roo roos. Also, I will stuff treats down into the empty legs of lambchop for them to work at, although that usually results in serious tug of war. Lambchop 1 has had a tough life. Raffy's never destroyed a toy. Sassy is like Kodi, though, and wants to get the squeaky and pull out all the stuffing.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Lil Girly's favorites have changed... her current one since Christmas is 
Shama's squeaky ball found in this thread
http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/115458-if-you-could-only-afford-one-toy-f.html

Oh boy does she LOVE IT!

ETA_ lmao! I juts clicked on Shama's playing with squeaky ball video in that thread and Lil Girly snapped her head around with a "HUH?! BALL!" look and is now GOING INSANE looking for her ball!

She also adores her Kong Moose- and will suckle the tail on it as a comfort thing like her mama's teet since I first brought her home. 
She finally sucked the tail right off last week! I stepped on this gooey wet thing and could not figure out what it was- and it was a moose tail! 
Will have to get a picture of the tail-less moose - but this is the one pictured on the net just for reference.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> But the funniest thing is that another favorite toy for ALL of them is an empty water bottle!!! LLA of them LOVE to toss them around, chase them, bite them to make them crinkle, and basically destroy them. When they are really flat, we toss them in recycling. . Almost every dog I know loves water bottles. Just make sure you remove the ring from the cap, so they can't swallow it by mistake!


Yep, empty water bottle especially the one litre size! :thumb: The funny thing is Ricky holds it horizontally in his mouth at the neck and mows down everything in his path while running around! They last about 15 minute at our house before Ricky has completely destroyed it (and the potted plant left carelessly on the floor) and starts eating the plastic at the spout. Then it goes into the recyclables bin (and the plant goes in the compost pile).

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*toys and water bottles*



krandall said:


> ... But the funniest thing is that another favorite toy for ALL of them is an empty water bottle!!! LLA of them LOVE to toss them around, chase them, bite them to make them crinkle, and basically destroy them. When they are really flat, we toss them in recycling. . Almost every dog I know loves water bottles. Just make sure you remove the ring from the cap, so they can't swallow it by mistake!


I haven't actually tried a water bottle yet with Perry - but my last dog absolutely loved them! We had to actually stop with them because she got to a point that if she couldn't find an empty one, a full one would do (and we had a box or two of them in the store room) - being a bigger dog she could get hold of the 2 liter bottles. She also got really good at unscrewing the caps - so once or twice with water all over the place and water bottles were off the menu!

As for Perry, I see a theme here with the skinneeez animals -- I love them because there's no stuffing to clean up when they finally rip through one, and for Perry it is his absolute favorite (I've got a few waiting in the US for us when we're there in 2 weeks so we'll see if he loves the others too). His raccoon is his go-to. I think it's almost a security blanket - it's the first thing he takes out of his crate in the morning, first thing he brings onto the bed, and if he's in the yard and gets scared about something (like someone visiting) - he'll run back into the house and grab it and bring it outside and stand there with it in his mouth. So, happy or afraid it's the first thing he grabs.

https://smile.amazon.com/Ethical-Sk...UTF8&qid=1494478569&sr=8-2&keywords=skinneeez

He also loves his Kong, even when there's nothing in it, but I think that's the eternal optimist hoping that if he keeps chewing on it something _might_ come out.

He also really loves the rope toys with the rubber tube (for lack of a better description) around the middle of the rope bit - but he's really a voracious chewer and so I've had to get rid of 2 of them now because he started chewing off the rubber - one that was a puppy one and another that I have had since my Dalmatian was really young and that even she didn't destroy!

Basically, Perry loves anything he can chew. He loves rope toys, the squirrels from the log (they advertise them as squirrels, but they're really chipmunks), and if I'm holding the log will even occasionally bring me the chipmunks to shove into it so he can pull them out. They're the only ones he roo roos at, deep in his throat, when he's got them by the neck . His Kong bear and moose are really the only ones that aren't his favorites - but they get their time too.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Here's a picture of the skinneeez raccoon right now (the 'after') - Funny looking at the Amazon picture - I had forgotten what it really looked like

Before and After (though they pasted in in the opposite order)


----------



## Deeznuts (May 7, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> Here's a picture of the skinneeez raccoon right now (the 'after') - Funny looking at the Amazon picture - I had forgotten what it really looked like
> 
> Before and After (though they pasted in in the opposite order)


Wow! I have the new raccoon in my cart! The Lamb Chop comes in different sizes. I 
have the mini in the cart. Is that the one that is so well loved? Some of these toys seem huge for the little guy. Asked again today and was told he loves to steal the Lab's bigger toys and any Barbie doll he can come up with.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*size*



Deeznuts said:


> Wow! I have the new raccoon in my cart! The Lamb Chop comes in different sizes. I
> have the mini in the cart. Is that the one that is so well loved? Some of these toys seem huge for the little guy. Asked again today and was told he loves to steal the Lab's bigger toys and any Barbie doll he can come up with.


Size doesn't seem to deter Perry. He's got the Kong moose that someone else posted that is a little bigger and he has an old tank top of mine (originally put in his crate for my smell/ comfort, now just something he likes to chew on) that he drags around and even brings onto the bed - and it's longer than he is (women's large tank top). One of the rubber/ rope toys he's destroyed was made for a medium size dog and he carried that around with no trouble and he likes normal size tennis balls. The only thing I've gotten him that I made sure was small was the kong - because I didn't want a bigger one where he could get his jaw stuck inside it. Of course, he's also destroying the indestructible Kong - just some wear and tear around the rim so far (the regular small one) so I just ordered an extreme one to see if that is better.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Funny to hear about all these guys that destroy toys. Loki mostly runs around with the toys in his mouth, shakes and throws them, and chews on them for a minute but he has never destroyed anything other than a water bottle. That he can do in five minutes. After almost a year, all the toys look almost brand new except the little tags. Somehow he shreds the tags!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*the toy destroyer*



Barbara Levy said:


> Funny to hear about all these guys that destroy toys. Loki mostly runs around with the toys in his mouth, shakes and throws them, and chews on them for a minute but he has never destroyed anything other than a water bottle. That he can do in five minutes. After almost a year, all the toys look almost brand new except the little tags. Somehow he shreds the tags!


I cut tags off immediately because they're the first target and a tag ripped off could loosen the seem which means more sewing for me . Otherwise on the destruction - most/ all of Perry's stuffed toys no longer have ears or tails (or head fluff on the part of the chipmunks) because they're the first target - once they're chewed a bit I cut them off (picture a teddy bear or a moose without any ears). Otherwise, I've fixed the skinneeez raccoon more times than I can count. I've had to sew this weird 'storm trooper' (kind of a white ball with a black face outline connected to a rope chew) so that it's no longer round. The chipmunks have gotten minor seem repairs, but otherwise the stuffed ones have survived without major damage. The rubber ones, on the other hand, get massacred and I can't repair them (once pieces come off they're done).

I'm a little jealous of Loki liking his toys but not destroying them. Right now I'm trying to figure out how many to bring back from the states in June so that we have enough to last til December. Even at over a year old, he's still at the chewing stage that if he doesn't have a rope or something hard to chew on, my house sandals become a very tempting target.

The raccoon is for comfort or throwing around and catching (either by himself or someone throwing it to him) and (as seen in the repairs) occasionally tearing at.
The moose is for shaking vigorously (guess he's hard to 'kill')
The ropes/ rubber are for serious chewing
The kong is for going in the crate and hanging out when I need to go out (and then for losing under the couch once the housekeeper gets there and lets him out of the crate)
The chipmunks are for clamping down on their neck, pinning them to the floor and growling at.
The (earless) pink monkey was more fun when it had rope legs, but now that they're gone, it's for an occasional chew
The tennis ball is for playing fetch ('go get it') until too tired then to sit and chew on for a while.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Kozmo loves the lamb as well! 

If all dogs loved toys as much as the Havanese, dog toy manufacturing would be our only industry. 
.
You really are on the right track. 

Of course his favorite toys a rolled up dirty sock, or my foot.


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Deeznuts said:


> Wow! I have the new raccoon in my cart! The Lamb Chop comes in different sizes. I
> have the mini in the cart. Is that the one that is so well loved? Some of these toys seem huge for the little guy. Asked again today and was told he loves to steal the Lab's bigger toys and any Barbie doll he can come up with.


Paddington has always liked oversize toys. At present he is enjoying the Tuffie Stegasaurous - although that would be WAY too big for a puppy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Molly's favorite toy. It has been sewn many times but I don't dare wash it for fear it will disintegrate! My suggestion is if your dog has a strong preference for a certain toy, go out and buy a few more of the same thing. I was unable to find this exact squirrel with a squeaker in it. I now have about six other squirrels I have tried but they can not measure up to this one as far as Molly is concerned.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The current favorite of the 8 week old puppies we have right now is a plastic measuring cup that came with some frozen food Pam ordered. It's maybe a full cup measure, lightweight hard plastic, and has a small handle. It makes all sorts of interesting noises depending on its position on the floor. One can pick it up with mouth over the edge, and nose in the cup, and another can grab the handle if it can catch the one whose nose is in the cup. It's even better than an empty water bottle.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Deeznuts said:


> Heather Glen said:
> 
> 
> > Truffles favorite toy is a fluffy bone. We have a few different colors.&#128522; She runs for it when she is excited. Scout's favorite since he was a puppy is a stuffed Lamb Chop toy. We've gone through several of those in the last five years!
> ...


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

When sprocket was 11 weeks old he hated squeaky toys his favorite toy was socks or anything he could find to steal lol now at 7 months he loves squeaky toys! Anything that's soft and makes noise he loves 
I do give him a kong while at work it's always completely cleaned out by the time I get home I usually give him half his breakfast in an bowl and the other half in the kong either mixing in a little peanut butter or wet food 
I have heard people using honest kitchen as a filler I thought I'd try that for more variety too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*have extras*



Molly120213 said:


> This is Molly's favorite toy. It has been sewn many times but I don't dare wash it for fear it will disintegrate! My suggestion is if your dog has a strong preference for a certain toy, go out and buy a few more of the same thing. I was unable to find this exact squirrel with a squeaker in it. I now have about six other squirrels I have tried but they can not measure up to this one as far as Molly is concerned.


That is exactly why I have 2 more raccoons (and several other different skinneeez) waiting to be picked up in June. My only worry is that they still won't be acceptable because this is the one with all the good smells on it :wink2:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*toy preference*



Jojofergy said:


> When sprocket was 11 weeks old he hated squeaky toys his favorite toy was socks or anything he could find to steal lol now at 7 months he loves squeaky toys! Anything that's soft and makes noise he loves


They definitely can change their preferences (which is why I guess some people switch them out occasionally). For example, when we first gave Perry his toys he had absolutely no interest in the Kong Moose which I know others love. We left it in his basket and then, out of the blue, he suddenly decided that it was worth playing with (and now joins the other earless/ tailless toys). He has others that he'll play with then ignore for days or weeks and then suddenly it's a favorite for a few days. However, he stays true to his raccoon!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Update on Shama and her squeaky ball that Whata_dog referred to: She is still WILD about that ball. When she comes home from agility or obedience class, she is always really riled up and just ATTACKS that ball! She still throws it down the steps and goes down to get it over and over, and she still does zoomies around it. When she first got it, she was scared of it because of the extremely loud and high-pitched squeak. It was cute to watch her slowly approach it with caution. I think one of its advantages over some other balls is that the rubber is so thin that it's easy for a little puppy's jaws to squeeze and pick up.

I posted twice in the thread below. The second time, I put a photo and two videos.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/115458-if-you-could-only-afford-one-toy-f.html

She also loves plastic water bottles and the occasional paper towel or toilet paper tube.

She really likes the Hoppy Moppy you can see this this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/41-fun-photo-assignments/116641-christmas-photos.html

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : Nylabone Interactive Medium Happy Moppy Dog Chew Toy : Amazon.com


----------

